# Road Master clean up :)



## Crazybikelady (Jan 10, 2014)

She's a SUPER COMFY ride!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OldRider (Jan 10, 2014)

She looks beautiful! Girls bike or not I'd ride that bike proudly


----------



## Crazybikelady (Jan 10, 2014)

OldRider said:


> She looks beautiful! Girls bike or not I'd ride that bike proudly




  thanks oldrider!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Jan 10, 2014)

Great job its a beauty,has to make you proud.


----------



## Crazybikelady (Jan 10, 2014)

HIGGINSFOREVER said:


> Great job its a beauty,has to make you proud.




Sure does! Guess that's why I'm on the CABE, everyone here "gets it" .. Family and friends just think I'm nuts! Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rollfaster (Jan 10, 2014)

*Marie's at it again*

You never cease to amaze us. That old girl cleaned up great. Very nice job.


----------



## Crazybikelady (Jan 10, 2014)

57 spitfire said:


> You never cease to amaze us. That old girl cleaned up great. Very nice job.




Thank you very much, Mr. Spitfire!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Monark52 (Jan 10, 2014)

I love the before and after photos. What did you use on the paint? I'm always looking to try new products. Great job!


----------



## Crazybikelady (Jan 11, 2014)

Monark52 said:


> I love the before and after photos. What did you use on the paint? I'm always looking to try new products. Great job!




Not too much... I did an oxalic acid soak for anything with rust, including the fenders. After that I gave them a good bath with soap and hot water and a sponge. From there WD40 with steel wool & finally a coat of wax; I love the result I get from doing this process 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Jan 11, 2014)

You did a great job on cleaning her up, looks great!!


----------



## frankster41 (Jan 11, 2014)

Hey CrazyBL

Great clean up on that one. Looks like it will make for a nice rider.
Looks to be Prewar.


----------

